
Fast arrow functions in Firefox 31 - evilpie
http://www.jandemooij.nl/blog/2014/04/11/fast-arrow-functions-in-firefox-31/
======
cpeterso
You can track browser's ES6 support here: [http://kangax.github.io/es5-compat-
table/es6](http://kangax.github.io/es5-compat-table/es6)

The site's maintainer, kangax, on Firefox's recent ES6 work:
[https://twitter.com/kangax/status/456219547968614400](https://twitter.com/kangax/status/456219547968614400)

    
    
      Jeez, @Mozilla adding ES6 features faster
      than I can update compat table #firstworldproblems

------
scotth
This is all well and good, but am I correct in saying that we won't be able to
use native arrow functions for _years_. It's kind of tough to be excited
about.

~~~
kevingadd
This is true for pretty much every ES6 feature - lots of them have shipping
implementations in Firefox and/or Chrome, but they've all been hidden behind
preferences for years, or are slightly out of sync with the spec, or are half-
implemented, etc... Notable examples are Map, Set, and WeakMap, all of which
have been behind a Chrome preference for _years_. In particular the lack of
WeakMap makes entire classes of applications much harder to implement in
Chrome than Firefox.

------
paraboul
FWIW, the real (syntax) name of "=>" is "Fat Arrow".

edit: since I get downvoted, source :
[https://www.google.com/#q=fat+arrow+es6](https://www.google.com/#q=fat+arrow+es6)

~~~
evilpie
No, see the spec: [https://people.mozilla.org/~jorendorff/es6-draft.html#sec-
ar...](https://people.mozilla.org/~jorendorff/es6-draft.html#sec-arrow-
function-definitions)

~~~
paraboul
Ok the draft calls it "arrow function" (how fat arrows are used). I'm talking
about how is (some) languages, "=>" is referred as "fat arrow" or "right
arrow" as opposed to "->" thin arrow.

I mean, I don't invent anything :

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=979923](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=979923)

[https://www.google.com/search?sitesearch=bugzilla.mozilla.or...](https://www.google.com/search?sitesearch=bugzilla.mozilla.org&q=%22fat+arrow%22)

